# Best Purple Haze Seeds Wanted!



## OldSkool (Nov 2, 2009)

'Sup fellas and ladies. 
I want to find out the very best Purple Haze seeds to buy. 
I appreciate anybodys input that has experience buying and growing this strain. Which seed bank, auto, feminised, regular, etc.

I can't seem to find a REAL PH. Only soundalike names. I would like to get ahold of the real thing. ANY help is appreciated~!

Thanks, Oldskool:guitar:


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 3, 2009)

bump.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2009)

wish i could help but i even wonder if what i order is what i actualy get ...


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for replying Puff. 

I guess nobody here has ever bought any!:holysheep:


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 5, 2009)

Any old Haze smokers in here?


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Nov 5, 2009)

I wish i could help you out man...I've been looking at this post for a few days now just waiting for someone to say something....I'm in the same boat..I see in the gallery all this nasty purp with no strain name on it!!


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 5, 2009)

Hoemgrown Fantaseeds makes a great Blue Haze.
White Label seeds makes a great Purple Haze.

I think you may find many more Hazes that turn a degree of blue or purple that are better and more smokable but lack the specific name 'Purple Haze' because it's more descriptive than specific... like asking for the deffinative 'milk chocolate'.  There are many purple hazes out there with different names and not THE REAL PH.

doubt this helps tho.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 7, 2009)

I just read something that said Homegrown Fantaseeds had a Haze that was in the Cannabis Cup 1997.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 7, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I just read something that said Homegrown Fantaseeds had a Haze that was in the Cannabis Cup 1997.


 
They make some good strains, i had a super crystal mom for a long while, enjoyed the smoke but it was only one you could use when not really doing anything... it leaves you quite stoned in the most obvious sense, you could have bludgeoned me with a stone and it wouldn't have registered.  Couldn't think due to complete confusion, couldn't walk due to the total lack of coordination, i like some control sometimes


----------



## fishcabo (Nov 14, 2009)

"Purple Haze!"  Thanks Jimi Hendrix for the good times!


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Skunk, I'll chech them out!
Yea, I don't want to be laid out like a gutted fish after I toke either!
I'm looking for the cereberal high with pshychedelic trippiness I recall from back in the day, you know, the 70's man. 

I think the phrase 'Purple Haze' comes from some kick$$s acid givin out during the Monterey pop festival for free by some advocates of LSD. It was still legal then you know...Also a great song! Long live James MArshall hENDRIX!!


----------

